# Walker County Hoss



## Wang Dang (Dec 12, 2006)

I got this photo off the GON Website.  The buck is listed as coming from Walker County.  It looks like the lower jaw has been removed so I'm thinking it came from the last hunt on Pigeon.  

Does anyone know more about this deer?  I'd like to hear the story on this one.


----------



## jinx0760 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Where did he come from?*

I would like to know too!


----------



## bowbuck (Dec 12, 2006)

*some info*

I was at the Pigeon Mt. hunt and had a great time with an old friend saw a ton of deer and shot a doe on sat. and missed a nice eight and another doe shooting through thick places. I orginally thought the pic was a 10 pt, but I see it's not now. On the hunt they did kill a 10 pt about the same size that was only 2.5 yr old.  They had a pic of it at the check out.  For most of the hunt the big deer was a 122 pound 9 pt.  I only saw the one buck but when i left at dark on sat. there had been 109 deer killed and they were still coming in.   Probably the prettiest WMA i have ever hunted.


----------



## kbotta (Dec 13, 2006)

They won't take the jaw bone if you are going to mount it, which I would assume he would with that one...
NICE deer!

109 deer, sounds about like last year.


----------



## the HEED! (Dec 13, 2006)

yes they would take the jaw bone of a buck planned to mount on a managed check in hunt, the taxidermists dont use bones in the mount, its formed bondo, the only bone is the skull tops and horns set in top of the form


----------



## mshipman (Dec 13, 2006)

Yea I've taken in several bucks to mount that had the jaw bone removed. Not a problem if done right.


----------



## kbotta (Dec 14, 2006)

...I've watched them at the check station on pigeon ask fellas if they were going to mount there deer, and NOT remove the bone... (and, I do know that the actual bone is not in a mount... )
Just an observation fellas....


----------



## debo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is a nice deer for Piegon Mtn. I got a nice 8pt. myself on the last hunt. If anyone knows of some land to lease in the Dade or Walker County area give me a holler.


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Feb 26, 2007)

kbotta said:


> ...I've watched them at the check station on pigeon ask fellas if they were going to mount there deer, and NOT remove the bone... (and, I do know that the actual bone is not in a mount... )
> Just an observation fellas....



The WMA's I have hunted which are in North Ga, they ask you if you are going to mount it.  If so, they simply pull the jaw bone out close to the front of the mount and then cut it.  This way they are not pulling all the way and any risking damage.


----------

